# Guns and Women



## blackhawk19 (Aug 31, 2007)

*Top Ten reasons why Men prefer guns over Women:**

#10. You can trade an old 44 for a new 22. 

#9. You can keep one gun at home and have another for when you're on the road.

#8. If you admire a friend's gun and tell him so, he will probably let you try it out a few times.

#7. Your primary gun doesn't mind if you keep another gun for a backup. 

#6. Your gun will stay with you even if you run out of ammo

#5. A gun doesn't take up a lot of closet space.

#4. Guns function normally every day of the month.

#3. A gun doesn't ask, "Do these new grips make me look fat?" 

#2. A gun doesn't mind if you go to sleep after you use it.


And the number one reason a gun is favored over a woman....*
*

#1. YOU CAN BUY A SILENCER FOR A GUN*


----------



## mossymo (Aug 31, 2007)

Love it, I knew there was a reason I had fortysome guns and only one wife !!!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 31, 2007)

*Mossy, your the bravest man I ever met. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Terry*


----------



## mossymo (Aug 31, 2007)

Terry
I disagree, I brave man would be married without any firearms !!!


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 31, 2007)

You can be married and have firearms, just don't let he know where to buy ammo.


----------



## phil s (Aug 31, 2007)

Oh great!!! Tell my wife that! She has as many guns as I do!!


----------

